# How to finish this doorway?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Customer wants me to remove this jamb and install corner bead as they never use this door but I'm lost as to a way of making this look good. At some point this used to be an exterior door and i can't not think of a way to finish upto the siding?

Any ideas !


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

Cased opening (flat jambs, door casing) instead of drywalled opening. It'll look nicer.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Cased opening (flat jambs, door casing) instead of drywalled opening. It'll look nicer.


Exactly what I would do.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys that's a great idea. Didn't even consider that. So just a jamb with no stops and casing on just the one side where the siding is?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

They have siding inside the house?

Flat jamb (like you said...no stops) then you'll need to case both sides


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

TimelessQuality said:


> They have siding inside the house?


It's probably inside an enclosed porch or patio.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah it's a 4 season sunroom that was added after the house was built. They left the siding on the walls and put the same siding on the new walls. I'm not a fan of it as it looks like its inside out.


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

did the same thing with a bathroom, owner didn't want the door taking away space so I wrapped the opening in solid stock and installed casing. if they want a door there later its a simple proposition to mortise for hinges and add door stop.

ML


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I must be missing something. Cased openings are very common in my area. There are three of them in my personal home.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

txgencon said:


> I must be missing something. Cased openings are very common in my area. There are three of them in my personal home.


Same here. 6 in my house! :thumbsup:


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

What kind of contractors are you? Trim in your own houses!!?? My house has three unfinished openings, four untrimmed doors, missing base and an unfinished stairway !:thumbsup:


----------

